# about the daisy 880 powerline



## tylor6 (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have the daisy 880 bb/pellet gun?

I was wondring if it is an alright gun for squirrel hunting. Its either me or the gun becuz i can't sight it with or without the scope on it and it kinda bugs me.

Just wanted to see if anyone had any answers or suggestions thanks.


----------



## 4ply87 (Jan 4, 2009)

If you use pellets at medium range and well placed shots you should be able to kill squirrel with the 880, but if you want to use a pellet gun i would reccomend a daisy powerline 1000 break barrel or if you want to spend a little more money there is a number of good gamo air rifles out there


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I had one as a kid and my neighbor used his to shoot squirrels with pellets. Make sure it is legal in your area before you start to save yourself a lot of heartache.

-Marc


----------



## tylor6 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok thanks for the tips

Its got a lot more accurate after shooting it a bunch!


----------

